# Hutch rescued from foundation dig



## RelicRaker (May 5, 2017)

Dig crew let me snag this Hutch from a foundation excavation.                        
Side embossed: "The National Bottling Works / 1628 S. 8th St. Philadelphia / Registered" with a nice NBW logo. 
Heel embossed: "This bottle not to be sold."


----------



## nhpharm (May 5, 2017)

Very cool rescue!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 5, 2017)

Nice indeed. I love monograms like that.


----------



## hemihampton (May 5, 2017)

Nice looking bottle, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2017)

Way to go! I like bottles with addresses.
Jim S.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 6, 2017)

Thanks all!


----------



## RelicRaker (May 6, 2017)

botlguy said:


> I like bottles with addresses.


 Me too, Jim. I've been lucky to find a few local bottles embossed with street addresses.


----------



## sandchip (May 7, 2017)

Nice grab!


----------

